# Can I draw your attention to a posting in the Media section



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Made by me....!
Just in case it triggers your interest 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303485.msg5389035#msg5389035


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Though obviously not relevant in my case (as my treatment never worked) I think it is a really exciting idea to have someone who has "been there" telling the story. Good luck with it   , Kiz  x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Kizzi ...good luck with your panel meeting


----------

